# Sitting on a round bale in a wedding dress. . . . .



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Her name is on the tip of my tongue....dang it I can't remember.....


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Come on ladies, I gotta find those pictures.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I believe her husband posted them on the hottest womens thread?? I remember the pic, very cool!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

FarmGirl7 said:


> I believe her husband posted them on the hottest womens thread?? I remember the pic, very cool!


Thanks, looks like I'll be scanning that thread  . . . . . . . that thing is long!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

FOUND IT!










Thanks for the help!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well that is totally not the picture I was remembering...lol I was thinking of a blonde gal that was looking up in her profile pic and I thought I had seen a pic of her of a hay bale...oh well...lol

Glad you found it!!


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

That's SOOOOOO Awsome!!! I appreciate the fact that some women don't mind letting it "all hang out" so to speak.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Tater1985 said:


> Thanks, looks like I'll be scanning that thread  . . . . . . . that thing is long!


NP. I was going to look for you....then I saw how many pages there were and thought fpppppp no way sorry bud! You on your own on that one  Glad you found it!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well folks, I got my wish! We got married over the weekend and my beautiful bride surprised me with the pictures of her with her bow that I wanted! Thanks to the original gal for the great idea.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

cool!!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats on getting married, as well as getting the photo(s) you wanted!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats on getting married:wav: That is a very cool pic


----------

